# Advertise your upcomming Haunted Event for FREE!



## SCARE FM (Jun 3, 2012)

*Attention Fellow Haunters ...

Having a Haunted Event in the near future, want to get some FREE advertising?, want to be a guest speaker on our show?

We are here to help ... 

SCARE FM - http://scarefm.com *


----------

